# Like Keanu Reeves movies?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

knock knock
being bullied

John Wick. Disappointed. Not getting what you want. Fighting back

Watch 'em!!


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Of course I do.

I am awesome in those movies.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Especially Point Break


----------



## TheOriginalDoll (Nov 15, 2015)

*most excellent, duder!*

HUGE Keanu fan here. I own a collection of Keanu DVDs!

I'm weirdly obsessed with Bill n Ted... own three t shirts and wrote a fanfic lol.

Here's hoping for Bill n Ted 3!


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a collection of Keanu Reeves movies too  I've been mad over KCR since I was 9. I think he's the only actor I've liked consistently over time. I've seen Constantine many many times, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

